# ska



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

just wondering but why is there not a single ska event in the panhandle region?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thereare two tournamentsvery close to the Panhandle this year. There is one in Dolphin Island, and one in Biloxi.

If you think about it,DolphinIsland and Biloxiare alot closer run to where all the good fish are. If there was a tournament along the panhandle like from Pensacola to port st joe then it would really be a long haul to get into good mackeral water. 

Brant Peacher

TackleRep

[email protected]


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Because the SKA isn't doing that well up here.

I think they consolidated divisions up here. There was a Western Northern Gulf (Div 6 I think it was) and then our region (Div 7 but I might have the #s backwards).

They folded the two into one because entries were low in our area but better out in Texas and LA.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

This question prompted me to research last years numbers on the SKA website. There were 25 total teams in the open class that competed in Division 8 (Texas) last year. Only 10 of those fished all three D8 events. There were 12 total class of 23 teams that competed in the events Div 8 had in 2007 and only 4 fished all 3. In Division 7 (FL Panhandle to LA) there were only 4 tournaments and not one single team in open or class of 23 fished all four. There were 26 open class teams and 15 class of 23 teams that competed in 3 of the 4 events. They merged both divisions to try and get more participation at all the tournaments across the division. What they have overlooked is that most of the teams are from AL and they most likely won't travel to Texas for the two tournaments on the 2008 schedule. They only count the 3 heaviest fish towards points to qualify for Nationals. The Louisiana tournament should be big since it is piggy backed with the SKA Pro event and will also be the first one in the division and usually produces a fish for most teams that counts in their top three. The ADSFR in July is the only 3 day event and allows teams to cover more water in a very productive area. That should make that event bigger for SKA teams. The Biloxi event is a one day event and once again is very close to highly productive water for a top three points fish. Why would a team from our area really need to go to Texas? Mechanical Failure may keep someone from one of the aforementioned events and they will need a points fish.Other than that, the SKA is taking their trailer to Texas twice for two tournaments that probably won't see much growth compared to last season. They have also increased the number of teams from each division that will make the cut for Nationals since they reduced the number of divisions. This keeps the number of entries at a very high number of teams which puts money into the SKA pocketbook.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

last year when the 07 schedule came out we had 2 tourneys in our backyard. one in destin (the legendary marine tournament) and one in pensacola (the outcast). both tournaments were cancelled due to some kind of pissing contest with contender boats. the timing of the cancellations could not have been worse.i for one want to see tommy's tournament come back. it would be real nice to have a tournament in our own backyard wherewe could actually sleep in our own beds. maybe joe z can get therfra tourney sanctioned. i understand why they merged the two divisions. but as brad stated, texas has alwayshad a low turnout and this merger is not going to fix their problem. those teams are not going totravel over here just like most of us are not going totravel over there. i feel pretty confident that we will qualify for nationals this year as we will definitely fish 3 of the 5 tourneys as long as they stay on the schedule.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I doubt very seriously they will sanction any event in our area in 2008. I have approached Jack more than once about sanctioning the Perdido Key Mack Attack and he has told me they are not interested in sanctioning a tournament in NW Florida this season. Once he sees what happens this year he may change his mind for next season.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i have only been an SKA member for 3 yrs now, but i am starting to think that jack wears his ass on his shoulders sometimes. a sanctioned tourney in our area would draw plenty of boats which would be beneficial for the SKA and the tourney. hell, most of the steady teams fish from our area or the mobile area anyway:banghead


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure he's doing what he thinks is best at the time. He has some deeply rooted members in Texas that he must consider. He can't cut them out but I'm sure that blending them with D7 relieves a little burden on SKA. I think you may see one of those two events in Texas go away in 2009 and there may be one added in LA. Logically that would make sense since LA is pretty much the mid way point for most teams.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

don't get me wrong. i understand that jack is doing what he thinks is best for all parties involved. i like the ska and will continue to fish the ska (short of something catastrophic happening). i would like to see a tourney in venice. maybe you can shed some light on why he did not merge the part of texas (which is now inour div) with the rest of texas. i might not be grasping the texas divisions correctly. in order to keep the ska what it is, it will take some bending and patience by all of us members. 

bye the way brad, are you running the trail this year?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I won't fish the Louisiana or Texas events on my boat but I may fish the ADSFR and Biloxi.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for all the info i wont drive that far for a king tournment atleast not to texas anyway


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We are hoping to fish all three if the kings are biting fairly decent this year!


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

The *RUMOR *on one of the Venice tournaments is that there was a falling out due to boat manufactors (owner of one of the marinas changed boat manufactors). I think that should be resolved now thatSKAissponsored that manufactor.The other tournament that use to happen down there just lost support due to a poor payout structure. 

All of this is just rumor of course. Someone may have better info.

Whatever happens, I sure hope we get to go back to Venice and fish.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

When I opened this thread I was hoping it would be about a certain genre of music I loved back in high school :banghead


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we just went to venice a couple of weeks ago for some tuna fishing. i did not see it pre-katrina, but i was impressed at what it looks like now. i assume that the locals have rebounded and rebuilt quite nicely. i was definitely impressed. it's definitely not very hard to find.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Brad, I'm not sure where you got your data from for last year but there were numerous boats that fished all of the Div 7 tourneys last year. I'm positive of this because we where one of them.

Actually we fished all of them and then some, here's what we did last yr.

Kingfish Masters (Miami)

Outcast Family Rodeo

Bud Light

Fourchon

ADSFR

Biloxi

Fourchon

Nationals


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad,

I think that you mis-read the SKA website info. Only the best three fish are counted towards qualifying for nationals. This means that no matter how many tournaments that you fish, only your three biggest fish will be listed. We fished all five Div 7 tournaments last year, along with a lot of other people.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve and Scott,

Steve's right. That's all that the website shows I guess. I didn't think about the fact that they wouldn't put the drop fishweights on there. My bad!! I still believe a lack of participation in Texas is the ultimate concern for SKA.

What's your schedule look like this year?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad,

I know right now, we plan on fishing Fourchon, skipping Freeport, then the Rodeo. We'll then make a decision about Galveston but we are hoping that we don't need to make that trip and finally Biloxi.

As for local tourney's we are looking at Tommy's Family Rodeo, the Bud Light and your's right now. $$ will ultimately decide those for us.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

don't know if ya'll saw it or not but I just noticed that they changed the datew for the Freeport Tournament. It's now AFTER the ADSFR.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

The Bluewater Cowboy will not be going to Freeport the weekend after the ADSFR. I thought they had it spread out good before, but know they crame those two together. Oh well probably wasn't going to Freeport any way. I would like to go to Galveston though. One extra tournament may give that little extra, especially if a lot of people do not go to Galveston.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

putting those two tournaments back to back, especially since the ADSFR is a 3 day, is a bad idea. that is probably going to really hurt the galveston tourney. spreading them out is definitely the way to go if they are trying to draw competitors from our area.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad somebody beat me to it!!!!

I sure fished more than 3!!!!

George


----------

